# Avian Gastric Yeast or Megabacteria



## Craftsman (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

It's been a while. Busy but in a good way. I really need help here and hope some one in America can help me get the meds I need to save my flock of budgies.

I have a flock of budgies, around thirty five, in an out door aviary. One of them has been diagnosed with Avian Gastric Yeast or Megabacteria. If one bird in the flock has it, then all of them have it. as widely reported in the U.S. this deasease is not curable. Well this is simply not true and I am looking for some one that knows how to get a vet to write a scrip for the meds I need to cure the entire flock. So far the only way to get the meds is to bring each bird to the vet for tests and then they only give enough med for the one bird. This is simply not an option. Any body out there that can help me. I have all ready made plans to hospitalize each bird for the time needed for the meds and then they will go into an inside aviary. BEWARE, people that have outside aviaries in humid climates. This disease will rear its ugly head.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may want to review the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

I know that there have been some members who have had large flocks who had arrangements with their Avian Vet when it came to treatment of large numbers of budgies. Have you discussed that with any of the Avian Vets in your area? I would think if you have a good relationship with a particular Avian Vet, the individual would be more likely to work with you with regard to treatment for the flock.
I hope you'll be able to find someone willing to work with you.

In the meantime, I would suggest you get all the budgies started on a regimen of Sodium Benzoate.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Craftsman (Nov 3, 2015)

*sodium*

I was given a scrip for the sodium but another avian vet told me to use vinegar, it's better for the birds and does the same thing. or at least we will find out. I started them on a quarter cup per gallon and increase the amount over time. I was told to make the cut as strong as you can and still have them drinking it. this is a forever thing.

As far as the vets working with me here is not an option. To citified, LOL... Most are in for the money. If I lived in Texas it would be a lot easier as they are use to the flock and herd mentality with medications. The other problem is even the avian vets don't yet know enough about this to deal with it. I found a avian hospital that I am waiting on a answer to see if they will help and my last hope will be our college. my fingers are crossed and thank you for the reply!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In my experience, Sodium Benzoate works much better for AGY than does ACV with the mother.
There is information about Sodium Benzoate in the first link I gave you.

I bought the one below through Amazon.com
Sodium Benzoate

Best wishes and please let us know how things progress for you in your quest to find a vet that will give you the assistance you need.*


----------



## Craftsman (Nov 3, 2015)

*experience*

Well now you got me thinking. And that hurts...LOL.. I really enjoy experience over learned. I have been reading the articles you sent and the ACV with mother seems to be given a few times a year for something different. I will switch to the sodium and thank you for telling me about your experience. That's what makes these forums so great!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I use ACV on a regular basis 2 or 3 times a week.
It helps promote the "good" bacteria in the bird's digestive tract.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

However, when I use the Sodium Benzoate I do not give any ACV during that period of time.

Several members of the forum (including me) have had very good results with Sodium Benzoate so hopefully it will help your flock as well.*


----------



## Craftsman (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome info, Thanks! What is your cut for the ACV and Sodium in water? Does the sodium actually remove the AGY and cure the bird? Is there a schedule of sorts that you follow in preventative meds that keep flocks well and strong? I would love to know if your willing to share.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Craftsman said:



Awesome info, Thanks! What is your cut for the ACV and Sodium in water? Does the sodium actually remove the AGY and cure the bird? Is there a schedule of sorts that you follow in preventative meds that keep flocks well and strong? I would love to know if your willing to share.....

Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in my response. I have out-of-town company and haven't been on-line much the past few days. :blush:

While Sodium Benzoate may not be a complete "cure" for AGY, I have personally seen it show effectiveness in helping to control the problem and it's a great preventative.

I use 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon of ACV per 8-10 oz of Spring Water for regular drinking water for all my birds.
You can use the mixture on a daily basis or you can use it 2-3 times a week.

Generally with the Sodium Benzoate, I use 1/8 teaspoon of Sodium Benzoate in the 8-10 oz of water. 
It's bitter so you have to get the birds used to the taste when you first start a regimen of it. 
You can gradually increase the amount up to 1/4 teaspoon over a week or two.

I give my birds Sodium Benzoate for 30 days every three months. 
For example, I started all the birds on their regimen the first of October. 
I won't use any ACV again until the month is completed. November 1 and 2 they'll have just plain Spring Water and then Nov 3rd they'll start getting their water with ACV.*


----------



## Craftsman (Nov 3, 2015)

Again Awsom! You are so sweet. I am a little late getting back too. Just got our power back on from the hurricane that just swept through Florida. Ugggg. I just finished moving my aviary from out side, up and into an enclosed climate controlled porch. No more humidity! 

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure it will help a great deal to have the aviary in a climate controlled area. Well done!!

I hope you didn't sustain any damage due to the hurricane.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, the advice given to you from Deborah will be of great benefit. Ensure your budgies water and food dishes are cleaned and replaced each day , do not leave wet food ( greens , mash, e.t.c. ) in the cage for long periods of time.
Probiotics also help with AGY. 
I agree the humidity is a huge factor also. Please let us know how you get on.:wild:


----------

